# Vi piacciono



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

I Pooh? Se si quale o quali canzoni non riuscite a non cantare quando le sentite?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Gennaio 2022)

Ho visto almeno 10 concerti
A 16 anni il mio primo concerto fu il tuo  loro 
Conosco tutte le canzoni quindi le canto tutte 
Quando cammino nell’ iPhone ho almeno 35 canzoni loro


----------



## Pincopallino (11 Gennaio 2022)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho visto almeno 10 concerti
> A 16 anni il mio primo concerto fu il tuo  loro
> Conosco tutte le canzoni quindi le canto tutte
> Quando cammino nell’ iPhone ho almeno 35 canzoni loro


Io idem..sono stato a un sacco di concerti e me le canto tutte.
Prima ero fuori in auto, con Pier a tutto volume…ed io che cantavo!


----------



## Andromeda4 (11 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I Pooh? Se si quale o quali canzoni non riuscite a non cantare quando le sentite?


Mi sono molto simpatici come persone. Ma non tutte le loro canzoni mi piacciono. Adoro Uomini soli, La donna del mio amico, Pensiero, Pierre, Chi fermerà la musica. Ora mi vengono in mente queste.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I Pooh? Se si quale o quali canzoni non riuscite a non cantare quando le sentite?


Non li sopporto


----------



## Marjanna (12 Gennaio 2022)

Io non posso dire di essere un fan acquisita dei Pooh, perchè ci sono nata che girava la musica dei Pooh per casa.
Il vinile girava nel giradischi, mio padre cantava sorridendo, io saltellavo per la stanza. A volte entrava mia mamma e mio padre le cingeva il braccio intorno alla vita e la guardava cantando e sorridendole, aveva gli occhi pieni di luce. Lei gli diceva "sei matto" e rideva. Erano belli.

Noi due nel mondo e nell'anima
Piccola Katy 
Pensiero
Tanta voglia di lei
Uomini soli


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non li sopporto


Meglio, almeno non ti trovo ai concerti! Vedi che fortuna abbiamo?


----------



## danny (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> I Pooh? Se si quale o quali canzoni non riuscite a non cantare quando le sentite?


Sì.
Ho un certo numero di canzoni che ascolto.
Ne ho 23 loro nella cartella della musica (ho però migliaia di Mp3).


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Meglio, almeno non ti trovo ai concerti! Vedi che fortuna abbiamo?


Non c'è nessun rischio in generale, vedi quanto sei fortunato


----------



## omicron (12 Gennaio 2022)

i pooh hanno l'età dei miei genitori...


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non c'è nessun rischio in generale, vedi quanto sei fortunato


Il top, l‘anno è iniziato da Dio!


----------



## Gattara28 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Stai con me. Il resto viene cantato in modalità Paolo Bitta


----------



## alberto15 (12 Gennaio 2022)

Unico album decente Parsifal. Poi sono diventati quelli che sono ora. 

Migliore? Il giorno il posto l'ora.


----------



## Carola (12 Gennaio 2022)

Si ! Ho canzoni che ascolto spesso in auto


----------



## Pincopallino (12 Gennaio 2022)

Carola ha detto:


> Si ! Ho canzoni che ascolto spesso in auto


Pure io e le canto a squarciagola, ma in moto.


----------

